# Far Kurnell 16 Jan



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The alarm went off at some ungodly hour thismorning and i woke from my slumber.

"Far Kurnell" I muttered to myself.. :roll: :shock: :wink:

At Kurnell conditions were perfect, a light northerly breeze and little swell, and with the water temps sneaking back up, the Botany Bay entrance was sure to be firing with kingfish and salmon! I was on the water by 6am and glassy conditions welcomed me. Far Kurnell, its great to be alive....

Heading around the entrance, I dropped in my trusty trolling lures and proceeded to troll along the cliff line, and through the washes, being careful not to get too close to the rocks in case of a freak wave. Conditions outside the heads were a bit choppy, little annoying peaky waves that were rebounding off the cliifs and making it a bit wet and uncomfortable. Far Kurnell i thought,, I wish these waves would go away!

Trolling and paddling soon lulled me into a bit of an early morning trance and I was automatically putting one stroke after another when BAM, off goes the rod with the CD9 Rapala. 'Far Kurnell, a fish!'

Numbnuts me had forgotten to back the drag off on my big Shimano and the fish was putting a fair bit of muscle onto the rod which was almost doubled over in the rear rod holder and for a few seconds I couldnt get the damn thing out of the holder....Far Kurnell.

Started playing the fish and picked it for a kingie with an early scorching run, and a couple of dives down deep. Then I started gaining a bit of line back, then a bit more, now its coming easily, easily, TOO EASILY :shock: :shock: . Just as I realised what was going on, the Salmon jumped clear out of the water straight at my head, flicking the lure out of its mouth, nearly taking my head off and almost lodging the CD9 trebles in my melon..... FFFFAAAAARRRRKKKURNELL I said..

The Salmon had gone but my heartrate was well up and i continued trolling, looking for birds but alas nothing......  . Where are those damn birds! Continued for another half hour but no other hits so decided to have a quick drift back to the launch spot in the hope that I may come across a few flatties. A few minutes into the drift, while casting and retrieving a 5" soft plastic over the weed/sand beds I came up tight on a nice fish. The 'pump'pump'pump' told me it was a nice flattie which took me only a short time to get onboard. I had my trusty golf glove on and towel at hand, so I wasn't in danger of a spiking. I firmly grabbed the lizard in the towel and started measuring him alongside my tethered paddle.

Aaaah, he's about 53, 54 cm ish,, think I'll keep him for dinner, woops, FLAP FLAP, woops, wiggle wiggle, AARRGH, swish swish SPLASH......

GONE. :shock:

FAR KURNELL :roll:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I feel better  I usually only manage one lost fish story per trip 

Just gotta get out and have another crack at them


----------



## kantong (Nov 5, 2006)

nice pics, shame bout the fish though! fish -2 you - 0.
payback is in order.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

You give us a trip report with no fish and then finish it off with a self portrait - Far Kurnell, what did we do to deserve this?! :lol: :wink:

Love that first photo with the wash Dave, looks sweet. Shame about the fish - sounds like the salmon had a bit of size to it...any estimates (conservative or otherwise? :wink: )


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bad luck on the losses Davey, but your retelling of the day's events made me smile


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> Hey - where does that phrase Far Kurnell originate? I have heard it before but don't have a clue as to what it means?
> 
> EDIT: Just got it.


Ken,, the name of the suburb is Kurnell, and it's Far away. duh. :wink:

you mention that you've heard it before? Are you sure you're not getting it mixed up with other 'Far' towns, such as Kew or Coffs ? Perhaps people have alerted you to these towns before?

 :wink:

Scotty B, mate the bastard was leaping at me, I wasnt about to pull out the tape measure ! (but if I did I reckon he would have been around 60cm)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Davey G said:


> The alarm went off at some ungodly hour thismorning and i woke from my slumber.
> 
> "Far Kurnell" I muttered to myself.. :roll: :shock: :wink:


Dave hard to imagine an ungodly hour down there, with daylight saving you have already wasted an hour in the pit, not like Qld when we get up at 3am its real, not a pretend 4am and call it early 

Enjoyed the dramas and the ensuing excitement you had as a result, as you get older that becomes a fairly average outing; and those salmon always give some good action.

Lived near Kew one time so saved a lot of travel when told :lol:


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

The most amusing trip report in ages!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Love it, still far Ken chuckling. :lol: The joys of yak fishing, just cos they're over the side, doesn't mean they're yours.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Dave, ripper of a report. Sorry to hear that the grand finale part went wrong. It happens. At least you got the buzz of nearly, so very very nearly have them land in the esky! and the flatty counts as a catch, even though it didn't make it to the grill.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

You are a crack up DaveyG. Steve.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave, a half decent soccer player would have headed the salmon into the fish bag. Where's your commitment!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davy i think i would have told that salmon with his sets of trebels to" far cough , if there was an award for keen i think you and Ken would be right up there mate , a nice morning and for us a good laugh


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Great read.....were you fishing the far canal?


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

The far canal? No, I believe it was the Yonder Tributary!

Nice report...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRBTYh8AADXfgAASQIMAAKQhHIA/79+gMAEbWqENTTQU/UjwmoGQ0GhFMwp6mTTQAA0ANNBR6IGpNPCh6jEeoQBFxLAePI+3jXjzw1lX4O4raGvXFsVo46u+lgdE1CTxdJOzqehBSpFFSUYUDWbWI1scJ3MUxhegAybuoHJF01wdLV7+JZiPlR6vrT1VxRNTuqsiv0MRuS7LhWWauCJXbvtaMg4Fj7C61g7lWjlOJCNjNolvYZcrcxBQHZWKfzzztD5qpDrmhFO2+m0NXprawOCxMQKD0N4e4kIL+FDllKkz49d0Ya1ud7ljIM1M8xk97A+wGcFyMYUhsDBpnaLxfhKT2XjEG7s8wqhJKSNFSTSmdlc1HRoz6ZKmk4TMFmP+LuSKcKEgIKbEPg==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Top stuff mate, shame about the Salmon...

Cant believe you lost the lizard though, tuff luck buddy!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

A top effort & a great read Davey. Did the salmon get your hat? Maybe you need one like Andybear's - protection from flying fish & lures :wink: .


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

You suggested a while back Davey that we should be known as the

FARKS Fishing Addicted Recreational Kayakers of Sydney 

Now we can understand why.

Great report mate I was in stitches and may I add some really funny replies as well Bazoo your a mad man.

Please, Please, no more close ups of ya dial  it's violent mate.

 fishing Russ


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice report Dave! Shame about the fish... Maybe a set of lip grippers with the strap on might be in order... :lol:

Do you live in that area? I spent alot of years living in The Shire... Am actually heading back there in Feb for a mates wedding.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Good read....... ooh and bad luck about the getaways


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Ah David - top read - think I knew far kurnell - ROFLMAO


----------

